# Serious Perfomance Polymer Super Sealant



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availability:*
£7.95 for 250ml
£12.95 for 500ml

*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant gives the ultimate in gloss and protection. Polymer Super Sealant uses the latest Nano Polymer technology available to create a smoother, richer shine while also giving an incredibly strong bond to the paintwork.

UV, salt and detergent resistant, this sealant keeps your pride and joy protected for months no matter what mother nature throws at it!

- Produces a deep wet look shine
- Durable UV protection
- Safe on ALL paint finishes

*Packaging:*
Comes in line with the rest of the SP range, very clean and crisp looking good upon your detailing shelf.









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Again a white liquid, not too runny and not gel like, nice consistency for spreading and smells like a typical sealant.
*
Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
As it is a sealant it can not be judged on its cutting and cleaning power.

*
Ease Of Use:*
Using a MF applicator as I prefer to do with liquid products, I used a small blob and worked in a vertical motion ensuring even coverage. On a freshly cleansed surface this was extremely easy as the paint was slick and allowed for a little product to go a long way. In this respect application was extremely easy. Even when applied extremely thickly it still went on like a dream.

Buffing was done using a plush MF towel, and this was also a very easy task. Having been left 20mins, and being a bit thick in some areas, the sealant still came off with ease. Required very light pressure in order to remove.

In terms of ease of use this product is up there, certainly not as fussy as many sealants out there.









*Finish:*
After the surface was prepared by the paint cleanser I wasn't sure that there was much that could be added. The sealant left the paint really slick and instilled a deep, wet shine.
The sealant produces a finish akin to many waxes and sealants out there.
A second coat 24 hours later was also applied which enhanced the finish and evened it out even more.

Before:

































After:

























Beading:
Forms realy tight beads, these were taken in the middle of a typical Scottish downpour so some has run off creating bigger beads but especially visible on the wings is the great beading.

















*Durability:*
This will be updated over time

*Value:*
This product would not be considered expensive in the grand scheme of LSPs, and so I would say it would offer great value for money. If applied thin a 250ml bottle is likely to last through a large amount of applications.

*
Overall DW Rating: 85%* (Durability dependant it may increase)









*Conclusion:*
Coupled with the SP paint cleanser this product is fantastic. The finish is great, the ease of use is even better and it is reasonably priced. I enjoyed using it and it provided a finish that I often look for, in terms of others in the market I think this product punches above its weight in terms of finish in relation to price.
I have awarded 85% at this point, depending on durability this score may be increased.

Thanks to Serious Performance for the sample.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant*

*Price & Availability:*

250ml - £7.95 (Including VAT)
500ml - £12.95 (Including VAT)

*Used on:*

Fiat Grande Punto in Crossover Black

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant gives the ultimate in gloss and protection. Polymer Super Sealant uses the latest Nano Polymer technology available to create a smoother, richer shine while also giving an incredibly strong bond to the paintwork.
UV, salt and detergent resistant, this sealant keeps your pride and joy protected for months no matter what mother nature throws at it!
- Produces a deep wet look shine
- Durable UV protection
- Safe on ALL paint finishes

*Packaging:*

As with all Serious Performance' packaging its crisp, clear and straight to the point.

*
Appearance & Fragrance:*

The consistency is slightly thicker than the paint cleanser but still quite runny which is perfect for getting the product onto your applicator and aids application due to it being easier to spread giving a nice even and thin coat.
The smell is like furniture polish and is slightly lighter in colour compared to their paint cleanser.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

Not relevant for a sealant.

*Ease Of Use:*

Much like the paint cleanser this again is very very simple to use, the sealant spreads well and is economical due to only a small blob needed for each section.
For application I used a foam applicator pad which was slightly moistened and worked the sealant in using circular and vertical motions depending on the panel. I applied the product to the whole car thinly before buffing off with a plush microfibre towel.
For removal this Serious Performance product again impressed me, even though some parts of the car had possibly been left too long before buffing off the warm panels. The product came off quickly and easily with no fuss leaving behind a slick and deep finish.
The ease of application is a massive plus point for me and especially with the unpredictable British weather! Ominous clouds, rain forecast I was in a bit of a rush applying and removing the products but because its full-proof I was able to get a layer of protection on the car so perfect for someone with little time or for somebody looking for a simple to use but effective product.



















*Finish:*

After using Serious Performance' Paint Cleanser the finish was very slick and bright so it was interesting to see what the Super Sealant would add as well as protection.
In my opinion the sealant did add to the finish, it increased the slickness and 'wet look' whilst giving great clarity and sharpness to the finish. Also an added bonus in my eyes is that it did not mute the flake pop, so on the whole a very accomplished and impressive sealant.

After testing with a watering can and after a very wet day yesterday the sheeting is very good as is the beading. The beading is quite tight and small and the sheeting is relatively fast and when using a watering can the water sheets off leaving an almost completely dry surface.

Great clarity










Great depth





































Water globule just about to run off










*Durability:*

To be updated

*Value:*

As with all Serious Performance products this represents excellent value for money and punching well above its weight. Due to the product spreading well and only a couple of blobs per panel it works out very economical so even a 250ml bottle will last you a long time; also if the durability is good which I am expecting then this really is a very impressive product considering its price.

*Overall DW Rating:* 85%

Will change subject to durability.










*Conclusion:*

Overall I am thoroughly pleased with the sealant and I would recommend to anyone buying it together with the paint cleanser too as they both work hand in hand giving a great prep and finish, all for a superb price.
Its very hard to fault the product due to all the points mentioned in the review therefore I am awarding it a 'super' 8 and a half out of 10, however this will change after I have tested the durability.

Thank you to Alex at Serious Performance for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit:

www.seriousperformance.co.uk


----------

